# Simple first set up



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi everyone.

Just got everything for my new set up







I went with a Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignon (think it's a Mk 1?) all off eBay for what I think is a good price! The Classic has the Silvia wand on it, so that's one less upgrade to do.

Tried making a few shots with it today, the first couple were horribly under extracted, then the next was a fair way over, but I think they're better somewhere in between now... I've been practising with some cheap beans I got from Happy Donkey along with some of the equipment (500 grams for something like £4.80), figured it was better to murder cheaper beans! I'm completely new to all this and have very little idea what I'm doing, but I've been lurking for a while trying to work out where to start, so hopefully I'm on the right track.

If anyone has any suggestions for a newbie then I'm all ears!

Sorry for the rubbish phone picture, my camera's out of battery and I really can't be bothered to wait for it to charge...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a look at this thread as a great place to start


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah! I remember seeing that Classic on eBay, with its wierd timer integration! One you have your setup tamed, you could change it to this:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?21171-Automatic-shot-timer-project&highlight=Gaggia+timer

The classic isn't the best for back to back shots and needs time for the boiler to stabilize in between, so take it easy when dialing-in the grinder and testing shots. It may take a little time to find your grind setting, and don't be afraid choking the machine if gets too fine. I tend to have a 30 second pour, with the first 5 to 6 producing nothing out the spout.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the link Glenn, really helpful. I'll have a read through it all when I have some spare time









Timmy - I won it last weekend, so yeah it might be the same one! Seemed a good price in the end, so I'm really happy







I thought it was a timer too, turns out it's a thermometer for the boiler, which is actually pretty handy!

That's an amazing setup you linked to... I'm always up for some DIY stuff, but that's some pretty serious modding!

I've been going pretty slow on them, although in total I had about 5 or 6 shots yesterday trying to perfect it. Left the grinder setting where it was and this morning got 14g into 30g within 11 seconds, so I'm going to have a look at what I did differently...

The eBay description also said this:

I have also fitted a Switch to the back of the unit, this switch allows you to hold the heater on whilst steaming, like the old Solis SL70 machine. User has to hold the switch on ( so you Cant leave it on)

Can anyone tell me how it worked before and what sort of difference this will make? I'm a little bit confused, but I'll probably work it out and im still trying to nail an espresso, so haven't even tried the steamer yet!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I remember it now. My understanding is that the switch at the back will probably bypass the steam thermostat, giving you the ability to overheat the boiler for more steam power. My PID is set to 150 and makes a huge difference, but be careful when using it that you don't fry the thermal safely fuse, which is about 175 I think. Who knows, this fuse may have been removed in your machine?

I'd aim for a PID for safety!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

I'm terrible at brew ratios, but it sounds like you are using a single basket? The double is considered easier to learn on due to puck depth and basket shape. My instincts say you need a finer grind to extend that 11 second pour.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Ah I see, that's an interesting addition... Yeah I'd better watch the temperature on it then, make sure I don't break anything!

That PID video is actually a really cool system, I might look into it. Shoe much does it cost? And is it worth it on a Classic, considering it's a lower end machine?

I'm using the biggest of the baskets I was given with the machine so I presume it's the double?! I've just been experimenting with ratios I've seen other people mention, but if I'm using too small an amount then I'll definitely sort that out, I'll have another look at what ratios I should be using







I went for a finer grind and it slowed the shot down to about the right time, but the puck came out slightly wet and muddy looking, so I might experiment more and see what I can do!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Most experts advise to ignore the wet puck.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah don't worry about wet pucks. (I'm not claiming to be an expert BTW!) I had a PID on my old Classic, and found it very useful to keep the machine at the right temperature. It also helped the boiler reach steam temp quicker, by controlling the heating element directly and ignoring the built-in thermostat (I think). Overall I think it's worth doing on a Classic.

The Auber instruments PID kit is good because they've already worked out the values for P, I and D for you, and it has a shot timer built in, as well as the 'steam optimising' setup, and comes with instructions and all connectors etc. However it's not the cheapest option, though I think the ebay cheapies might need a bit more experimentation to get them fitted and optimally set up. Still probably worth doing if the likelihood of being able to upgrade to a £700+ shiny box in the near future seems remote, or extravagant. If I remember correctly, the Auber kit was about US$125 , whatever that works out to be at today's rates.

I expect the basket you're using is the double. I see you have some scales, so hopefully you're putting about 18g in and shutting off the shot around 36g in the cup? (Rough guide - try different ratios to see what you like - ristretto can be good at 18>24 and there is nothing wrong with a lungo either which could be 18>45 or so).

If you're finding that the same grind setting is giving you a 25" pour one day, and an 11" pour the next, either you're getting channelling (the water is bypassing most of the coffee due to cracks or badly sealed edges in the puck), or your dose isn't consistent enough. Half a gram will have a marked effect on shot time, so if your dose is varying between say 16 and 18g for sake of argument, you could well get a gusher at 16g and a nice pour with 18g.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the advice everyone









I've been weighing the beans out and grinding until they're all through, so the shot weights should be pretty accurate. I'll try out all the suggestions one by one and make sure everything I'm doing is consistent, then I should be able to gradually narrow it down I think. Main thing is that when I get it pretty close to correct it tastes good (better beans will improve it further), just need to avoid all the misses in between the hits and I'll be happy!

When I have a bit more money (and experience) I'll work out if an upgrade looks likely or whether to stick with the classic and get a PID. Probably boils down to how addicted I get to all this haha.


----------



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks good aiming for similar


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Ronnie27 said:


> Looks good aiming for similar


Thanks







I'm having a great time with it!

I can totally see why people end up upgrading quickly and spending a lot of money though, it's pretty addictive and I already want a ton more stuff...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

True. It does get addictive. The irony is that posh kit makes it a lot easier to get consistent shots whereas with the more affordable kit you're having to work around it a bit (temperature stability etc). The very people that are trying to find their feet are having the rug jiggled underneath them. Still I had a lot of fun with my classic and had good results once I got the hang of it. I was a bit spoiled though cos the guy I bought mine off had done most of the known mods including the wand and the Auber PID.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> True. It does get addictive. The irony is that posh kit makes it a lot easier to get consistent shots whereas with the more affordable kit you're having to work around it a bit (temperature stability etc). The very people that are trying to find their feet are having the rug jiggled underneath them. Still I had a lot of fun with my classic and had good results once I got the hang of it. I was a bit spoiled though cos the guy I bought mine off had done most of the known mods including the wand and the Auber PID.


+1 to this. I had an identical setup for about 3 years and did the OPV and Rancilio steam wand mods myself. It's a great combo and providing you regularly maintain it (backflush, descale, look after the seals / gaskets, fill up the boiler after you steam, etc) it should last you a long time and still have some good residual value when you decide to upgrade.

One mod that is worthwhile doing sooner rather than later is the OPV mod. Mine came set at 13.5 bar pressure from the factory. I finally settled on adjusting to 11bar, guided by taste.

Have fun!


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

@jaffro

''I've been practising with some cheap beans I got from Happy Donkey...'''

are you still using the 'cheap' beans

maybe you'd be better experimenting with quality beans - more money but eliminates yet one more variable.?


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

yardbent said:


> @jaffro
> 
> ''I've been practising with some cheap beans I got from Happy Donkey...'''
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I totally agree. Literally just got an order in the post from Rave, so I'll stick to filter/aeropress until they're ready and see what I can manage then


----------



## tom-225 (Oct 16, 2013)

How are you getting on with this combo as its something like this im looking at getting to get back into coffee?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm liking it a lot! Happy with my choices







as a complete beginner with no experience in other machines I can't give you much of a comparison, but I've been playing around and I'm pretty sure I've got everything fairly well dialled in and my shots are getting more consistent, which can only be a good thing!

I found it all on eBay for a pretty good price, so keep an eye out and see what you can find. Gaggias seemed to pop up pretty frequently, a few also had the Rancilio steam wand, which is a bonus. I really like having the thermometer on there too, because the temperature does fluctuate a lot (between about 92-103 degrees), so helps to get the temperature more consistent. The Mignon was much more about luck... I found a fair few from other brands, but only the 1 Mignon, glad I snagged it!


----------

